

How to Buy Ethereum in Under Two Minutes - rmason
http://marketfy.com/content/52552-how-to-buy-ethereum-in-under-two-minutes

======
schrodingersCat
This is behind a pay-wall. Wish I could read the full story

~~~
Ursium
Use this instead, it's more fair and balanced anyway:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PAHMxQCDAQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PAHMxQCDAQ)

~~~
schrodingersCat
Thanks!

